# Cool Tips for the shop - Aug 13, 2016



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Some good things I found on-line that I thought I'd pass along to all my buddies and anyone who happens upon this post.

*TIP #!:*

*Fence transforms tablesaw into a real router table *

Free plans for those who want or have a router table extension on their table saw.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/31173/free-plan-tablesawrouter-combo

I'm thinking of adding this to my Milti-Use Table Saw Fence .

*TIP #2*

*Keyway Keys Guarantee Accuracy*
Learn an old machinist's secret to verify the accuracy of your work.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/keyway-keys-guarantee-accuracy.aspx?&lookup=auto&V18=&V19=&V20=&V21=&V22=&V23=&V24=&V25=&V26=&V53=&V54=&Taun_Per_Flag=true&utm_source=eletter&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=fw_eletter&utm_campaign=fine-woodworking-eletter

That's all for today.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

The first one looks pretty familiar to me. I have a reasonably similar jig that I use on my Unisaw at home and on my ShopSmith in Az. They both work great. Lots of ways to build them but you gotta love using your tablesaw fence as a router table fence as well.

















http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60822


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Both great tips. Thanks tyvekboy.

I don't yet have a router built into my table saw extension, but it is on the list. This looks like a great way to do the fence.


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for that mate!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very good tips…

Seems like I received some of these in an email today! 
... it's nice to see them again… for everyone…


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

FW should publish your fence setup .

Klaus


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Since my fence is just a combination of their ideas I don't think they'd be interested. Now if I can make it brew beer while using the table saw and router … maybe they'd publish it then … lol


----------



## Regin (Aug 16, 2016)

Very helpful tips. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Bushie (Feb 26, 2016)

These a great tips.
Thanks for posting.
Particularity like your adaption on:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105775


----------

